# photo text editor?



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I am looking for a photo editing program that will let me change some of the text in my logo, I tried Gimp but cant get the thing to work, is there some thing else out there that is free, I only want to mess around and add our website, fb page and email address.
i am not good at figuring these things out so the easier the better for me.


----------



## @townpainter (Feb 23, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> I am looking for a photo editing program that will let me change some of the text in my logo, I tried Gimp but cant get the thing to work, is there some thing else out there that is free, I only want to mess around and add our website, fb page and email address.
> i am not good at figuring these things out so the easier the better for me.


Hey,
I'm a painter / graphic designer ... Long story  If u want to email the original files, or hi res i'll sort it for u no problem. 

T: @townpainters


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Skitch is good

So is Snagit, but it isn't free, although you can get a 30 day free trial.

You can also edit in Picasa  or a browser extension like Annotate

I think Skitch would be best for your case.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Dave,

a TOP notch photo editing program that I use is Paint Shop Pro v 7.00.

It's like *so* old it is now a "legacy" program and apparently available for free:

http://www.oldapps.com/Paint_Shop_Pro.php?old_paint_shop_pro=7

I got my version very many years ago and can not guarantee this download I just found is viable. But it's a very complete program and may be worth the try.

Later versions were not as good.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Bill, just what I needed thank you I figured it out pretty easy.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> Bill, just what I needed thank you I figured it out pretty easy.


I am very happy it worked.

There is a learning curve, but not even close to that of Photoshop. 

I hope you find it as ideal as I have.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

It was perfect, I wanted to move stuff around on our logo and the red that program has was ease to match up, lot of different text styles to choose from, it took me around 2 minutes to figure it out. I usually don't use these, I had one a while back but reformatted mypc recently and fogot to save it. I already put this Dl into my back up HD.


----------

